
Hit Reply – Episode 0: Yet Another Startup Podcast? [audio] - fredrivett
https://hitreply.co/ep/0/yet-another-startup-podcast/
======
cushychicken
Related: if anyone hasn't listened to the first season of Gimlet's "Startup"
yet, it's excellent. Former host of NPR's "Planet Money" records all the hard
parts of starting his own podcast production company.

[https://gimletmedia.com/episode/1-how-not-to-pitch-a-
billion...](https://gimletmedia.com/episode/1-how-not-to-pitch-a-billionaire/)

I liked season one more than season two because I felt that the Dating Ring
founders were a little more guarded about their vulnerabilities and
shortcomings, whereas Alex laid it all on the line. (YMMV on this opinion.)

~~~
haraball
Season one and two were great! Too bad the third season got swamped in
commercials and irrelevant stories. Wish I could pay to avoid the insane
amounts of commercials that makes many promising podcasts unlistenable!

~~~
magic_beans
Season three was my favorite of all the seasons!

I thought it was much more interesting to learn about non-tech small
businesses.

------
fredrivett
Hey all,

Super excited (and only a tad nervous) to announce our new podcast, Hit Reply

Hit Reply is a new show that gives you an inside view on what it's like to
start a startup.

We will be sharing the lessons we've learnt going from 5 years of working on
side projects, with ZERO launches as a result, to now having launched 9
separate side projects in the past 2 years.

Having now learnt how to launch (and written a book about it:
[http://learningtolaunch.co/](http://learningtolaunch.co/)), we're now
focussed on starting an actual, bootstrapped startup.

The podcast will be charting that journey.

Nice and short, with the episodes under 20 minutes.

We'd love to hear your thoughts, just _Hit Reply_ and let us know :)

p.s. We send a small weekly email with each episode every Tuesday, you can
sign up on our site if interested:
[https://hitreply.co/](https://hitreply.co/)

~~~
giarc
Under 20 minutes is awesome. Sometimes podcasts are way too long. 20 minutes
forces you to just talk about the most important things.

~~~
fredrivett
Agreed giarc! Our favourite podcasts are short and to the point, we think this
works best for everyone :)

------
_raoulcousins
Please, can podcast creators set up an RSS feed when they release their
initial episode? And not the RSS feed through Soundcloud, that's just enough
effort to get to and copy into my podcatcher that I'm not going to do it. I
subscribe to tons of podcasts and will give anything a shot if I can subscribe
in the few seconds it takes to do it directly through a podcatcher.

~~~
fredrivett
Hey you're right Raoul. We missed a trick here, but honestly didn't expect to
be up here on the homepage here just yet!

Next biggest priority is to sort this out. In the meantime, here's our
Soundcloud RSS.

[http://feeds.soundcloud.com/users/soundcloud:users:245437295...](http://feeds.soundcloud.com/users/soundcloud:users:245437295/sounds.rss)

~~~
fredrivett
So I just hacked in a super obvious link to the RSS feed on the page.

[https://hitreply.co/ep/0/yet-another-startup-
podcast/](https://hitreply.co/ep/0/yet-another-startup-podcast/)

Hope that helps!

~~~
AjithAntony
Might be useful to link this on the front page too. Also, I usually do a
"<ctrl-f> rss" to try to find a link when it doesn't show up in Pocketcasts.

------
zapt02
Would love to subscribe but it's not showing up in Pocket Casts... Where can I
find the RSS feed?

~~~
swanson
I'm in the same boat -- happy to sub and give it a listen, but needs to be
coming up in PocketCasts search. Not interested in changing my podcast
workflow or signing up for emails at this point, sorry.

Maybe a lesson for a future episode about having all the ducks in a row before
the marketing push :)

~~~
zapt02
You can actually load in a RSS feed into Pocket Cast by searching for the RSS
URL (that's why I asked for it). I submitted it to be indexed in Pocket Cast,
so it should appear within 24h.

------
desireco42
I listen through PocketCasts, you really need to get this to show there.

~~~
desireco42
For your info, I have like 60-70 podcasts there, imagine if I have them all
bookmarked somewhere and I go to different bookmark to check whether there are
new episodes... Not happening :)

